
Coronavirus Disrupts U.S. Court System - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/coronavirus-disrupts-u-s-court-system-11584445222
======
mc32
It’s almost like when ancient Rome had a pause in winter and life resumed in
springtime. The calendar ended in December (October) and resumed two months
later in March.

Alas, the modern world has no time for pauses and is obliged to march on.

